# How to find the correct ECM part number from the VIN



## sinistersf (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi guys, I've got a 2005 maxima that has every light on, can't obd2 connect and it doesn't run properly. I just looked up the part number on the ecm and everyone is saying it's a a 2006 ecm. Does that matter? Is there a way to look up what part number ecm is should have based on my vin?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you got the ECM part number programmed in the unit, which you can get with a capable scan tool (remember these are programmable ECM's), I would think it could be looked up on ASIST, which is the Nissan program used by dealers to look up recalls, service manuals and give access to ECM programming downloads. The part number on the outside of the ECM doesn't necessarily mean that it's the program that's installed on that particular ECM. A dealer should be able to reprogram the ECM with the latest software for you, assuming that the ECM is good. Before doing that, make sure your battery cable terminals are tight on the battery post and void of corrosion and the charging system is working properly, 13.2-15.0 volts. A charging system that is charging too low or too high will cause all sorts of problems, including make the dash warning lights illuminate.


----------



## sinistersf (Jun 14, 2016)

If there's an issue with the charging system can it cause crazy idles and inability to do all the pedal and throttle position relearn procedures? Also if the charging system is messed up could that cause why I can't connect to the obd2? There is power to the obd2 terminal but my scanner isn't doing anything when I connect.


----------



## Skanlig (Dec 9, 2016)

I always use this service to find information about the vehicle, parts, characteristic. Maybe this service will help.


----------

